# My 240 is nice but.......



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

I want to buy one of those new Nissan 350 Z cars. So i have a 1995 manual Black 240 with a nice stereo that i would let go for 
$4000.00 U.S , e-mail me at [email protected] 

Body is in great shape would be perfect for a SWAP project.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I would love to buy this car...but I'm in NH and I'm not done with college until may so that means no money till about june julyish...even then with the economy how it is, who knows if I'll have a job.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Where do you live? I have a friend that wants one.


----------

